# Greetings from Ayrshire, Scotland.



## alcatraz (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello there. My names John and I'm a....

Oh, wait; wrong group.

Seriously, hi there. My name's John and as you've probably guessed, I'm a Martial Artist.

I'm 40 years old as time of writing, and barring illness and injury, I've been studying Martial Arts for 33 years (I started in 1977 when I was 7 years old).

My base is Shito-ryu in which I hold the grade of Yondan (4th Dan), and Judo in which I hold the grade of Shodan (1st Dan).

I'm a bit of an 'Eclectic Traditionalist' having spent a long time training, in depth with people from various other systems as diverse as Mugendo, Shotokan, and Freestyle Kickboxing.

Whilst my primary concern in the study of Martial Arts is Self-Protection, I'm a Sport Martial Art enthusiast as well. 

I've picked up numerous trophies for various formats as diverse as WKF/WUKO Karate, Semi-Contact (Points), Light-Contact (Continuous), Sport Ju-Jitsu, Knockdown Karate, and Traditional Kata.

My favourite Kata for tournaments are Paiku, Anan, and Suparimpei.

I was co-founder of two fantastic and sucessful Karate squads; Peterborough Freestyle with my buddy Clifton Findley (5th Dan), and Glasgow Sport Karate with Andy Leitch (2nd Dan), and Stephen Connolly (2nd Dan).

I also try to get over to Dublin as often as possible to train at the Martial Arts Inc. Kickboxing and MMA gym of Robert Devane, who is another close family friend.

For any Scottish Lau-Gar folks out there, Gary Burns is another family friend.

Anyhoo, back to work.

John.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome! :asian:


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome. Got some good experience there and I see you dont live too far away from me. couple hours drive on a bored weekend lol.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  It is most pleasant to have another resident of this Sceptered Isle join the ranks {we're a bit thin on the ground }.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 9, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## alcatraz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to all who have welcomed me thus far.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 10, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2010)

Good to have you here... that's certainly a far more detailed intro than I usually see here! Looks like you'll be up for a fair bit of debate!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jul 11, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..I too am a bit of a 'Eclectic Traditionalist' ..


----------



## David43515 (Jul 11, 2010)

Always happy to have another here. Welcome.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------

